# Major compile time errors after upgrading hdd and major version on FreeBSD/arm



## rusma (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello. 

I run FreeBSD/arm on the Marvell Sheevaplug. After upgrading to RELENG_9 and a new IDE HDD (WDC WD16 00AAJB-00J3A0) for my usb hdd enclosure, I am having issues doing `# make buildworld`in /usr/src, as well as building every port I can think of, e.g. doing `# make install` in /usr/ports/www/nginx. 

`# make buildworld` is giving this error: 
	
	



```
cc -O -pipe -I. -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -g -DGENERATOR_FILE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/lib -o gencondmd gencondmd.o./gencondmd > insn-conditions.md./genattrtab /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config/arm/arm.md insn-conditions.md > insn-attrtab.c
cc -O -pipe -I. -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -g -DGENERATOR_FILE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genautomata.c
/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genautomata.c:8095:1: warning: null character(s) ignored
/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genautomata.c: In function 'output_min_insn_conflict_delay_func':
/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genautomata.c:8095: error: 'NAME' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genautomata.c:8095: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genautomata.c:8095: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
frodo#
```
and all the ports are giving the same error, e.g. in the case of www/nginx:
	
	



```
[...]
===>  License BSD accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for nginx-1.2.2,1
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for nginx-1.2.2.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: nginx-1.2.2.tar.gz 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/www/nginx/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nginx.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nginx.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nginx.
frodo#
```
Saying something about a checksum mismatch. I've tried deleting /usr/ports as well as /usr/src and getting a fresh csup from cvsup2.se.FreeBSD.org, but these errors seems to persist.


----------



## tingo (Jul 19, 2012)

Have you checked for data corruption? Use sha256(1) or something like it on some of the files, and see if they change.
(you can also compare with source on a different machine). If any of the (static) files changes, you have data corruption. I've only seen that on old failing hard drives so far.


----------



## rusma (Jul 20, 2012)

This seems to be a hdd problem. I switched to another (a sata one though), and buildworld works now. 

As a side note I can mention that I used this corrupt hdd in a zfs mirror root and there was no data corruption, I suppose living in such a hostile enviroment is a feature of zfs (I do remember to have heard something about it).


----------

